# Jumeirah College



## mbarrington (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey,

Does anyone have any info on Jumeirah College? I understand that it teaches a UK curriculum, but if anyone has some specific info on the school it would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What do you want to know? I know people who either go, or their kids go there. It's owned by Gems so they're more interested in your money than the kids education....


----------



## mbarrington (Apr 3, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> What do you want to know? I know people who either go, or their kids go there. It's owned by Gems so they're more interested in your money than the kids education....


Standard of education it offers?
Its standing in the local community?
The ethos of the school?
How the set up compares to a school in the UK, is Jumeirah a complete contrast in the way the school operates?

Being a teacher in a state school in the UK, a corporation like GEMS is a little alien to me.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gems want your pound of flesh mate - if you want to work in a good school here try Dubai College Sheffield or Jess, they (and a few others) are ran as not for profit organisations where they actually care about the education and the kids, as opposed to making their multi-billionaire owner even richer so he can brown nose to the ruler here with gifts of 100 million dirhams for Dubai Cares.

Needless to say, I'm not a fan.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah but he did give to charity............................


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks more like a PR exercise to me. Similar to what Oprah does, in my opinion!

@Mbarrington: I will message you a link that lists all of the schools in Dubai with ratings, etc by parents, teachers and students. Helped me while I was researching schools for my son. Might help you too!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Looks more like a PR exercise to me. Similar to what Oprah does, in my opinion!
> 
> @Mbarrington: I will message you a link that lists all of the schools in Dubai with ratings, etc by parents, teachers and students. Helped me while I was researching schools for my son. Might help you too!


There is a link to this information in the sticky thread about schools.

-


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I think that you are talking about working there. If you are apparently its nice but the pay is poor. All down to the 'profit' thing.


----------

